

Amazon.com's 1-Click patent survives challenge in Canada - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/10/amazoncoms_1-click_patent_survives_in_canada.html

======
starkness
Sigh, you'd think a nation that overturned a patent on a genetically-modified
mouse would reject something as obvious and non-novel as the 1-click patent.

